# Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten



## Klaus.S (10. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Allerseits, bin neu hier und hab schon viel im Forum rumgestöbert. Aber jetzt wirds ernst. ;-) 
Habe heute mit dem Teichbau begonnen. Der Bagger war da und das Loch ist fertig. Maße: 8 x 6 Meter, 1,70 größte Tiefe. Soll ein Koiteich zum Mitschwimmen werden.
Mit den eingebauten Stufen ergibt sich nach meiner Berechnung ein Maß für die Teichfolie 9,30 x 11,50.
Jetzt meine Fragen an die Experten: Welches Maß soll ich vorsichtshalber an den jeweiligen "Rändern" als Sicherheitsüberschuss einplanen? Habe eine EPDM-Kautschukfolie von F**** vorgesehen, die ja sehr dehnbar sein soll. Reicht bei dieser Folie und der größten Tiefe von 1,70 Meter dazu ein 300er Vlies? 
Falls Euch noch was anderes wichtiges einfallen sollte, bin ich natürlich für jeden Tipp dankbar. Fotos folgen.
Müde Grüße nach einem anstrengenden Baggertag.

Klaus


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie, Dicke vom Vlies*

Hallo Klaus,
erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum!   
So wie sich das liest, gibt es bald Bilder von einem größeren Teich, was hier viele freut (gerade die, die mit ihrem Teich nicht so zufrieden sind, oder wie Du gerade bauen wollen  ).
Die Randbreite und Stufenbreite bzw. -höhe hängt ganz von Deinen Vorstellungen ab. Ein steiler teichrand ist schon realisierbar. Bei flachen Zonen am Rand und ausreichend Platz empfiehlt sich das Prinzip des Naturagart-Filtergrabens (egal, ob auch für einen Filter benutzt, oder nicht).
Meine Erfahrung bislang ist: 
Teichuntergrund sollte verdichtet sein, damit er nicht nachgibt (das macht nicht nur ein Rüttler, bzw. der Untergrund, sondern auch die Zeit mit Wasser/Regen, ganz wie beim Bauen).
Die Folie sollte überhalb der Wasserlinie enden. Der Längenausdehnung sollte Sorge getragen werden (z. B. wie in den meisten Bildern Rand in die Erde biegen, und nicht nach oben abschneiden).
Erde sollte durch Regen/Menschen und Tiere am Teich nicht in das Wasser gelangen (Übergangsbereich, je nach "Begängnis)".
Das wären erst mal ein paar allgemeine Gedanken, ganz konkret findest Du hier jede Menge Antworten (nur suchen muss man). Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen!


----------



## expresser (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie, Dicke vom Vlies*

Hallo Klaus,

ich begrüße dich natürlich auch recht herzlich obwohl ich auch ein Neuling bin, wie du.

Wie sehen die Ränder aus, oder wie willst du sie gestalten? Die Kosten der Folie fallen im Verhältnis zum Aufwand und zum Ärger wenn die Folie zu kurz ist, kaum ins Gewicht. Also bestelle sie einfach zu groß und verwende die Reste als UV, bzw. mechanischen Schutz (an Stellen die sehr beansprucht werden-z.B. im Uferbereich) der Folie die dicht bleiben muss.

Meine Folie war groß genug, aber durch die Gegebenheiten dann doch auf einer Seite fast zu kurz!

Die Vliesdicke richtet sich auch nach dem Untergrund. Wenn der Boden sandig ist und nichts spitzes zu erwarten ist, reicht auch ein 300g Vlies. Aber da ist es ähnlich wie bei der Folie. Der Preisunterschied ist nicht so groß dass ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen bin.
Mein 1000er Vlies hat mich vor ärgeren Schäden beim letzten Hagel bewahrt, und mit dem hab´ich wirklich nicht gerechnet!

Mein Tip für deinen Bau.
Plane die Details und wenn du Fragen hast lies, lies, lies und um so konkreter die Fragen desto konkreter die Antworten.


----------



## Klaus.S (11. Aug. 2009)

*Teichfolie, Dicke vom Vlies*

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Hier zwei Fotos vom soeben ausgehobenen "Loch". 
Maß:  8 x 6 Meter.
Schaut euch mal bitte die Fotos an.
   
Die Tiefen sind 0,40 cm, 1 Meter und 1, 70 Meter. Ich bin jetzt mit der Kabeltrommel an der größten Breite und Länge durchgegangen und habe ein Maß von 9,15m mal 11,30 m. Dabei habe ich pro Länge und Breite jeweils 30 cm mehr an Folie eingeplant.

Jetzt bin ich vollkommen unsicher, ob das reicht, denn die Folie wird ja Falten werfen und dadurch am Rand ggf nicht mehr hoch genug kommen. Oder bin ich da irgendwo falsch abgebogen????
Ein wichtiger Punkt ist noch, dass es die Folie ja auch nur in 9,15m oder 12,20 gibt!? Ich wollte eigtl mit der 9,15-Folie hinkommen, oder ist das etwas illusorisch?
Ratlose Grüße
Klaus


Edit by Dodi: Hab mal die Bilder gedreht.


----------



## koifischfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie, Dicke vom Vlies*

In meinen Augen hat @klaus s. Meterangaben wie 0,5 oder 2 Meter pro Seite zusätzlich gesucht. Stimmts?

Bei Teichfolie habe ich jetzt nicht das Empfinden, was dazuzugeben ist. Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit gleichförmigen  Materialien und deiner Größe mit Stufen, würde ich 2 Meter pro Seite zugeben.
Lieber einem Meter zuviel, als 15 Zentimeter zu kurz.

PS: Kannst du deine Bilder nicht drehen? Ansonsten fotografiere gerade.


----------



## Klaus.S (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie, Dicke vom Vlies*

Danke für die Antwort   

werde jetzt mal die Folie mit 9,15 m x 11,50 m bestellen. Notfalls wird die eine Uferrandzone eben kleiner. Werde beim dem Lieferanten bestellen, der die Zahl eines namhaften Fernsehsenders im Namen hat (komplett mit 300er Vlies). OK? Habt ihr Tipps für das Reinlegen der Folie? Dürfte ohnehin schwierig werden !? 
Vielleicht von der Längsseite her verlegen? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Es grüßt Euch 

Klaus

:hai

PS: Bilder vom Baufortschritt folgen  -  bis der erste Kloi schwimmt


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hall Klaus,
die Foliengröße ist mit Sicherheit in Ordnung. Wie sieht es aus mit Technik? Wenn Du diese möglichst "unsichtbar" anschließen willst, dann ist zumindest ein Bodenablauf, hier im Forum als BA gerne abgekürzt, eine viel verwendete Lösung. Schau mal bei den "Filterprofis" nach, wenn das noch ein Thema ist (am besten vor der Verlegung der Folie).


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Servus Klaus

Herzlich Willkommen

*BEVOR DU DIE FOLIE REINLEGST !!!!!!!!*

Bitte mach Dir gedanken über die Art des Teiches ....

*DU SCHREIBST KOITEICH*

Die 1m-Stufe würde ich dann noch wegnehmen

es gibt nur sehr wenige Pflanzen die in dieser Tiefe gedeihen
du bekommst eine größere Tiefzone und damit mehr Volumen

Und .... die Folie paßt trotzdem 

Weiters solltest du bei einem Koiteich ein bisserl Technik vorsehen ...

Filter in Schwerkraft
dadurch brauchst einen Filterkeller, daß ist ein gegrabener ca. 1,30 - 1,50 tiefer gemauerter "Raum" wo die *Vorfilterung, *Biostufen, *Pumpen, Abschäumer, O²/O³-Konzentrator, und UVC untergebracht sind (mit * gekennzeichneten sind unbedingt notwendig)
Bodenablässe sind eine Grundbedingung (bei dir mindestens 2), verrohrt mit mindestens 110er KG-Rohr

Also überdenke noch einmal deine Teichart 

Wenn einmal die Folie drinn liegt .... wird es verdammt schwer Fehler noch auszumerzen


----------



## Klaus.S (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hallo Rolf, hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Meine Antworten:
Filter: 
Habe mich nunmehr nach reiflicher Überlegung gegen einen Bodenablauf, d.h. gegen die Filterung mittels Schwerkraftprinzip entschieden. Da ich nicht so ein begnadeter Bastler bin scheue ich den Aufwand (Filterkammer pp.)und wollte auf eine der üblichen Filtersysteme von O*** setzen. Dazu natürlich ne Menge Sumpfpflanzen. Irgendwie ist es dann wohl ein "Mischteich" auch von der Filterung her. Ich hoffe, es funktioniert und ich brauche wegen der vielen vorgesehen Pflanzen nicht so eine starke Filterpumpe/großen Filter.

Teichprofil:
Der 1-Meter-Tiefenbereich soll ein Betreten des Teichs zum sommerlichen Baden und Warten (Arbeiten im Teich) erleichtern (Möglichkeit Stehen zu können).
Hab vor in der 1,70 m Tiefe von drei Seiten zur später vorgesehenen Filterpumpe leicht abzuschrägen, damit der Schmutz zur Pumpe hinrutscht.
Der Randbereich (jetzt gebaggert auf ca. 0,35 cm Tiefe) werde ich zur Teichmitte hin auf 0,70 cm schräg abgraben, wobei ich mir eine Substratdicke auf der Folie von überall ca. 10 cm (bis 15 cm)  vorstelle.  Damit müssste ich die Sumpfzonentiefe von 0 - 10 cm und die Flachwasserzone von 10 - 50 cm auf jeden Fall vorgesehen haben. Innen zur 1-Meter-Tiefe  (diese Tiefe ist auch für Seerose im Pflanzkorb vorgesehen) wollt ich ein wenig mehr stehen lassen, damit das Teichsubstrat nicht abrutschen kann. Sagt mal was, ist das so ok? 

Meine weiteren Fragen:
Substrat: Hab im Forum gelesen, man könne den Aushub von ganz unten als Pflanzsubstrat nehmen (keine Nährstoffe drin). Was haltet ihr davon? Das ganze soll ja möglichst preiswert bleiben. Oder lieber Sand? Verlegesand oder Erdaushub nur um die Pflanzen?

Fischumzug:
Habe in meinem alten Teich ein paar 10jährige und ca. 50 zweijährige Kois, die umgesiedelt werden müssen. Wer gibt mir Tipps aus eigener Erfahrung, wie und wann ich das machen kann? (Transportbehälter bei dieser Menge?, wann und wie umsetzen? Wasserwerte ? pp.)  Sollte ich vorher den Nitratgehalt messen? Habe gelesen, der würde erst mal stark ansteigen.
Der Umzug im nächsten Jahr ist mir ein wenig zu spät (kann ja je nach Witterung Mai werden). 

Für heute reichts erstmal   - DANKE im Voraus für Eure Reaktionen -  
Ich zähl auf Euch 
Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Servus Klaus

Filter: 
deine Entscheidung  Bitte berichte aber über deine Erfahrungen 

Teichprofil: 


> Der Randbereich (jetzt gebaggert auf ca. 0,35 cm Tiefe) werde ich zur Teichmitte hin auf 0,70 cm schräg abgraben, wobei ich mir eine Substratdicke auf der Folie von überall ca. 10 cm (bis 15 cm) vorstelle. Damit müssste ich die Sumpfzonentiefe von 0 - 10 cm und die Flachwasserzone von 10 - 50 cm auf jeden Fall vorgesehen haben.


Dazu wird die Breite (was man auf den Bildern erkennen kann) nicht ausreichen. Du wirst zu steil, sodaß das Substrat abrutschen wird. Hier würde nur ein verbreitern nach aussen helfen, aber dann wird die Folie nimmer passen.

Substrat: 
Eugen hat, glaube ich, gute Erfahrungen mit mageren Mutterboden (Schicht wie deine Beschreibung) gemacht. Selbst habe ich nur Schotter 16/32er im Schwimmteich gehabt (siehe meine Signatur) und ausser mit Faldenalgen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ansiedelung von vielen Insekten, die darin Unterschlupf fanden. War mir persönlich wichtiger als die Fadenalgen. Mit denen habe ich halt in Symbiose  gelebt.

Fischumzug: 
Keinerlei Erfahrung, aber es gibt so Umsiedelungsschläuche (ich suche dir den Link später heraus) ...
Da gibts doch so Pools die sich, durch aufblasen eines Ringes, selbst aufstellen ...
Du meinst aber wohl die Nitritwerte  ja den Nitritpeak würde ich abwarten


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Servus



> Keinerlei Erfahrung, aber es gibt so Umsiedelungsschläuche (ich suche dir den Link später heraus) ...



So hier der Link, es ist ein  Video wo man diesen Umsiedelungsschlauch in action sehen kann ...


----------



## Klaus.S (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Vielen Dank Helmut, hast dich ja echt gekümmert. Ich werde über alles weitere hier intensiv berichten. Am WE gehts erstmal los mit Vlies und Folie rein.

Ich werde mal schauen, wie es mit dem Rand so aussieht, dh. ob das Substrat abrutscht. Hab an einigen Stellen 1 m Breite für die 0,35 cm Tiefe. Notfalls geh ich eben nicht so tief.
Kann man durch bauliche Maßnahmen __ Reiher fernhalten? Wer kann was dazu sagen??

Es grüßt euch 

Klaus

PS: Fotos kommen next week


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Servus Klaus

Mach ich doch gerne .... 

Reiherschutz:
Suche einmal nach Reiherschreck .... auch haben einige User hier Angelschnüre über den Teich gespannt ... auch alte CD`s in Äste gehängt wurde schon praktiziert ... auch reflektierende Schwimmkugeln sollen helfen ... sonst noch Hunde ... upps, jetzt fällt mir aber nix mehr ein 

Und ja ... Bilder ... sabber ... die wollen wir/ich sicher sehen


----------



## Klaus.S (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

So ihr Lieben,    es ist weitergegangen 
Heute abend kommen ein paar Fotos: Vlies drin, Folie drin, Wasser marsch.
Der Flachwasser/Sumpfzonenbereich war erst zu klein geraten (siehe erste Fotos), habe aber dann, da die Folie doch ausreichte, den Bereich erweitert. Eine Ecke ist bereits mit Erde (aus dem tiefsten Aushub) probeweise gefüllt.
Ich hoffe, man kann auf den Fotos was davon erkennen.
Brauche jetzt Tipps für Verhindern des Abrutschens von Kies/Erde in die Tiefwasserzonen und für das Herstellen der Kapillarsperre. Hab soeben im Internet was von Teichrandband gelesen (sowas wie Rasenkante denke ich).
Für Eure Tipps toll  und .  
Ich hoffe, ich hab nicht zu viele Fehler gemacht  

Liebe Grüße 

Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hallo Klaus,

erst einmal ein recht 

:willkommen bei den Teich -:crazy

Fehler:

Der BA fehlt............

Denn den kann man auch bei einem gepumpten System mit einer Pumpenkammer einbauen. 



> Habe in meinem alten Teich ein paar 10jährige und ca. 50 zweijährige Kois



Ich möchte nicht wissen was da alles am Boden liegen bleibt, wenn die Koi sich im Herbst aus Ka..en......... 




> Kann man durch bauliche Maßnahmen __ Reiher fernhalten? Wer kann was dazu sagen??



Ja, ich...... 

Flachste Stelle im Teich ca. 1,00m und der Reiher kann nicht mehr im Wasser stehen. 

Seit dem wir das so haben, überfliegt er nur noch unseren Teich, schaut und dreht dann ab in die Nachbarschaft........

Ich habe nun schon fast zwei oder drei  Jahre *keine* Schnüre oder Sonstige Spielereien zur Reiherabwehr mehr aufgebaut. :smoki

Und das obwohl bei uns um die Ecke die Rieselfelder Münster  sind...............


----------



## koifischfan (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*



> Flachste Stelle im Teich ca. 1,00m und der __ Reiher kann nicht mehr im Wasser stehen.


Der Reiher steigt ja nicht rein, er wartet am Ufer.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hi,

wieso wartet er am Ufer........ 



> An kleineren Teichen hat sich aber die Überspannung mit Netzen bewährt. An größeren Teichen können __ Graureiher mit am unmittelbaren Uferrand gespannten Drähten abgehalten werden (verhindert das Schreiten vom Ufer ins Gewässer).





> An natürlichen Gewässern sind meist keine erheblichen fischereiwirtschaftlichen Schäden zu beobachten, da der __ Reiher nur im Flachwasser seine Nahrung sucht und dort meist nur wirtschaftlich unbedeutende Fischarten erbeutet.



Quelle..........


----------



## koifischfan (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Wir haben einen Pool, welcher in die Erde eingegraben wurde. Tiefe etwa 90cm. Da steht der __ Reiher auf dem Rasen und wartet.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Na,

dann weiß ich's auch nich.
Jedenfalls ist er bei uns schon 'ne Ewigkeit nich mehr gewesen... 

Oder war er immer nur da wenn wir nich da oder wach/auf waren und ist trotzdem leer ausgegangen......... 

Na ja, jedenfalls hab ich durch den grauen *noch* keine Verluste zu beklagen.. :smoki


----------



## Klaus.S (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*



Klaus.S schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben,    es ist weitergegangen
> Heute abend kommen ein paar Fotos: Vlies drin, Folie drin, Wasser marsch.
> Der Flachwasser/Sumpfzonenbereich war erst zu klein geraten (siehe erste Fotos), habe aber dann, da die Folie doch ausreichte, den Bereich erweitert. Eine Ecke ist bereits mit Erde (aus dem tiefsten Aushub) probeweise gefüllt.
> Ich hoffe, man kann auf den Fotos was davon erkennen.
> ...



Hier die Fotos:

   Vlies ist drin - lange Bahnen, wenig schneiden

   Folie drin  - ging einfacher als ich dachte 

   Randverbreiterung 

   Randverbreiterung, Folie reichte noch

    auch hier -  breitere Sumpfzone

   Übersichtsaufnahme, Maße: 8 x 6 m, ca. 40 cbm[


----------



## Dodi (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hallo Klaus,

das sieht ja schon mal gut aus! 

Was hat denn die Wasseruhr letztendlich angezeigt?

Ich wünsche Dir viel, viel Spaß mit dem Teich!


----------



## expresser (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hy Klaus,

die Teichgröße nach der Folie zu richten ist super, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Umso größer die Wasseroberfläche desto schöner (für mich)! Bist du dir über die Ufergestaltung schon im klaren? Dafür wirst du eventuell auch noch ein wenig Folie benötigen. Schön gemacht!!!


----------



## Klaus.S (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

danke für Euer positives Echo.  toll Tja, die Ufergestaltung 

möglichst abwechslungsreich, mal Pflanzen, dann wieder steinige Bereiche mit wenigen Pflanzen
 - in den Teich"ecken" viele Sumpfpflanzen, das gibt den Effekt einer Abrundung denke ich (siehe auch bereits probeweise mit Aushub gefüllte Ecke bei einem Foto).
Eine "Ecke wollte ich als Vogeltränke/-badestelle mit unterschiedlich großen Steinen füllen, vielleicht mit kleinster(n) (Rand)pflanze(n).
Auf der einen Längsseite kommt eine Holzterrasse hin, deshalb dort keine Flachwasserzone (siehe Fotos). Dort ist nur eine kleine Stufe in 1 Meter Tiefe, weil der Baggerfahrer meinte, sonst stürzt mir die Wand ab.

Frage: Wie verkleide ich diese steile Seite am besten und am preiswertesten? Habt ihr Tipps? Wollte mir ne (grüne) Ufermatte kaufen oder lieber Steinfolie? Unter der Terrasse soll ja möglichst nichts wachsen, höchstens __ Moos. Andererseits muss ja die Folie geschützt werden (Eis im Winter).

Frage an Werna (ein freundliches Hallo) 

Was meinst du damit: Für die Ufergestaltung wirst du noch Folie brauchen? Denkst du an das Einlegen oder Festkleben von Folie damit Substrat/Kies nicht in die tiefen Zonen abrutschen kann? Hab jetzt EPDM Folie. Was nehm ich zum Kleben? Oder woran denkst du?

Wer gibt mir Anregungen für das Hochstellen der Folie? (außen) Mörtel, Beton (friert doch früher oder später hoch?) Außen sind auch Pflanzbereiche vorgesehen.  Danke 

So für heute ist´s erst mal gut  -  Bis denne  

Klaus


----------



## expresser (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hallo Klaus,

wegen der Randgestaltung könntest du noch Folie benötigen.
ZB.:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/165

Kapillarsperre, Ufergraben, setzen des Teiches usw.

Wenn du die Folie hochstellst, links und rechts auffüllst und verdichtest wo soll sie dann hin? Beton hält sie senkrecht auch wenn er durch den Frost bricht. Wenn du ihn nicht siehst ist das aber egal. Die Folie steht trotzdem.
Ich hab es anders gemacht, wie du sehen kannst.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hi Klaus,
im Interesse eines möglichst großen Teichs (und des Blicks auf Wasserfläche vom Steg aus) habe ich das gleiche Problem, ein steiles Teichufer zu haben, von dem die Folie "abrutschen" würde.
Um die Folie zu halten, habe ich zwei Ansätze verfolgt:
zum einen Fixierung durch Trockenmauer/Pflaster auf dem Rand,
zum anderen durch das Randprofil von Naturagart (bei mir befestigt an Betonkante, Naturagart hat eíne andere Vorgabe - ich schreibe gern mehr auf Wunsch).
Das klassische "Ufergraben"-Profil a la Naturagart habe ich nur am Rand des Bodenfilters realisiert, wo ich keine Platzprobleme habe. An dieser Stelle will ich die Naturagart-Ufermatte (schon geliefert) auf die Folie kleben, habe nur leichte Fragen, ob ich mit Silicon/Innotec diese anheften solte, oder ob es so reicht (über Substrat in der nächsten Stufe verankert).


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle will ich die Naturagart-Ufermatte (schon geliefert) auf die Folie kleben, habe nur leichte Fragen, ob ich mit Silicon/Innotec diese anheften solte, oder ob es so reicht (über Substrat in der nächsten Stufe verankert).



Hi Rolf,

wenn es nicht die Taschenmatte ist, die mit Sand oder Steinen gefüllt wird, reicht das Befestigen auf der oberen Stufe nicht, denn die Matte schwimmt auf. Zum Teil aber nicht komplett, so das sich Höhlen bilden, in den sich Schmutz sammeln oder auch mal ein Bewohner festsetzen kann.


----------



## Klaus.S (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> das sieht ja schon mal gut aus!
> 
> ...




Die Wasseruhr zeigte 37000 Liter, Flachwasserzone (0,35 cm tief) ist aber noch nicht geflutet, da noch bepflanzt werden muss. Ich schätze, es werden insgesamt etwa 50.000 Liter. 

Ich stelle dann noch Fotos ein.

Bis dahin vielen Dank für Euer Interesse und Tipps. 

Liebe Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Klaus.S (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

hier die neuesten Fotos meines Teiches nach Randverbesserung/Bepflanzung.
Äußerungen erwünscht.

     Übersicht

     Randbepflanzung in der "Ecke"

     halb fertig


Für weitere Tipps von Euch    wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Fragen und Antworten*

Hallo Klaus,
Dein Teich ist schöne geworden, und vor allen Dingen beneidenswert groß !!!!   
Das wird bestimmt eine Zierde auf Deinem Grundstück. Bei mir geht es deutlich beengter zu, was mich schon viel Folienverschnitt etc. gekostet hat.
Für die Randgestaltung stelle ich mal kommentarlos zwei links von meinem Teicbau 'rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/picture.php?albumid=583&pictureid=7347, und
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24646.
Das ist nur meine individuelle Realisierung von "Teichrand". Die Kiesel im ersten link finde ich ein wenig doof, und hoffe auf Überwuchern.
Als beste Idee empfehle ich Dir so was wie den von Naturagart propagierten "Filtergraben" oder Ufergraben (such mal ein bisschen im Forum, und lies mal bei StefanS z. B.). Das passt bei Dir sicher gut, auch mit Platz und Folie reicht es (also z. B. mit Ufermatte den Rand abdecken, dann einen "Minigraben" mit Erde bepflanzen, und die Folie hinter dem Graben hochstehen lassen und abschneiden. Eine "Mähkante" aus Kies, Kleinpflaster, rasenkantensteinen etc. hilft, "Dochte" zu erkennen und im Zaum zu halten.


----------

